# Wikipedia Aquarium Society/club page



## canadiancray (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok folks. I have recently started putting together a page on wikipedia about Aquarium Clubs & Society's. Now I am not a writer by any meaning of the word so I need your help. Check it out & give me any constructive criticism regarding what is said on the page. I also have added a world wide directory of Aquarium Clubs that I hope will grow over time. I have pretty much all the Canadian ones in there but just haven't had time to link to all the websites yet. Too tired from typing LOL. I am sure at least some of the contact info is outdated for the clubs so if you know how please fix it if not just shoot me a msg with the correct info.

I am hoping this will help to increase traffic to all local clubs websites. Which hopefully intern will attract new members.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquarium_Fish_clubs

Let me know what you think.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our Aquarium Forum! 
This was some undertaking! Tons of information, what a great repository. 
The only thing that strikes me are the email addresses exposed. I'm not sure if they want their address out in the open like that, because over time they may get some spam from it. jmo though

Also, it looks as if there is an open tag somewhere thats making the other areas' tables (aside from the US and Canada) nested inside the contact info column for the US table. If I had more time right now I would attempt to correct it but maybe later... 

Anyway, great job, and once again, welcome!


----------



## canadiancray (Feb 27, 2007)

MediaHound said:


> Hello and welcome to our Aquarium Forum!
> This was some undertaking! Tons of information, what a great repository.
> The only thing that strikes me are the email addresses exposed. I'm not sure if they want their address out in the open like that, because over time they may get some spam from it. jmo though
> 
> ...


All those email addresses or phone numbers where already on online lists or have been submitted by the clubs specifically to be put on the list. So it must be ok with them.

As far as the rest goes Im not sure I am seeing what you are. It all looks fine to me.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep its fixed now but like you see on the page on Feb 27:
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Aquarium_Fish_clubs&oldid=111214573

(see attached screenshot) 

see how Forest City Pond Club is skewed in the table, its mis-aligned.
That's caused by an "open tag" error on the page's programming side of things.

Well, what I observed prior was different than this one (it was a different place on the page), but this is like what I was talking about. 
Somebody fixed it already.. 

Anyway, great resource. Once we get a links area up and running I would like to see this posted in there. 

And, hey, if they don't mind about their email being wide open, then, hey, I dont mind either


----------



## canadiancray (Feb 27, 2007)

I understand what you are saying now. Thats from people mukking around when they don't know how.


----------

